# Pazzesco Ronaldo: 1 mld di euro dall'Al Nassr.



## admin (31 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Dicembre 2022)

In realtà saranno 800 milioni perché dovrà comunque fare la cessione del quinto per pagare il mutuo, speriamo che stringendo un po' qua e un po' la ce la faccia a mettere ogni sera il pane a tavola


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


La vera notizia è che è finita la carriera di ronaldo.
Che è ricco non è una notizia, che diventerà ancora più ricco non fa notizia e non credo importi a qualcuno.

Cr7 esce dai radar del calcio che conta, basteranno i miliardi a placare il suo ego?
Secondo me no.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera notizia è che è finita la carriera di ronaldo.
> Che è ricco non è una notizia, che diventerà ancora più ricco non fa notizia e non credo importi a qualcuno.
> 
> Cr7 esce dai radar del calcio che conta, basteranno i miliardi a placare il suo ego?
> Secondo me no.


 Ha capito che Messi è irraggiungibile. Si consola con sti quattro spicci...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ha capito che Messi è irraggiungibile. Si consola con sti quattro spicci...



Quando ha visto Messi alzarla ha cercato su Maps il posto più sabbioso dove potersi sotterrare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ripeto: La Green Energy servirebbe gia solamente per togliere i soldi ed il potere a sta gente.


----------



## Didaco (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


Non lo biasimo. Difficile dire di no a cifre del genere.


----------



## folletto (31 Dicembre 2022)

Un miliardario che vince alla lotteria.

Ha vinto tutto tranne il mondiale e l'ultima occasione è svanita. Dopo praticamente 20 anni giocati alla grande vincendo tutto ha trovato il modo per ritirarsi intascando una cifra mostruosa.......chiamalo fesso


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


vabbè 1 miliardo a fine carriera, ad un certo punto fancul il calcio


----------



## sunburn (31 Dicembre 2022)

Una persona con uno stipendio di 2000 euro al mese deve lavorare 23 anni per guadagnare quello che Cristiano Ronaldo guadagnerà in un giorno.
Così, giusto per ricordarci quanto siamo poverih!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Dicembre 2022)

In Europa si è preso un mare di melma non si sa bene per quale motivo. Chi avrebbe detto di no ad un offerta del genere???
In quel posto oltre ai soldi sarà trattato come Re. 

Comunque sia Messi gran giocatore, uno dei migliori e secondo me nel suo apice è stato ben più forte di CR7.... Ma Cristiano è sicuramente una persona migliore rispetto al nano. Almeno così mi dicono tutti quelli che hanno avuto a che fare con entrambi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In Europa si è preso un mare di melma non si sa bene per quale motivo. Chi avrebbe detto di no ad un offerta del genere???
> In quel posto oltre ai soldi sarà trattato come Re.
> 
> Comunque sia Messi gran giocatore, uno dei migliori e secondo me nel suo apice è stato ben più forte di CR7.... Ma Cristiano è sicuramente una persona migliore rispetto al nano. Almeno così mi dicono tutti quelli che hanno avuto a che fare con entrambi.



Considero Cristiano comunque superiore.
Non tanto per quello che ha fatto vedere in campo (che non è certo poco), ma perché Cristiano rappresenta il calciatore che, allenamento dopo allenamento, dieta dopo dieta, con tenacia è riuscito a raggiungere il livello più alto possibile.

Non è nato talentuoso come Messi ma è comunque riuscito a rivaleggiare con lui e portarsi a casa 5 palloni d'oro, 2 in meno dell'argentino (che tra l'altro ne ha ricevuto anche qualcuno in regalo  ).

Alla fine ha fatto bene, in Europa non lo voleva più nessuno e il calcio negli USA fa veramente cahare 
Cahare per cahare, tanto vale scegliere l'offerta miliardaria.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.



Il calcio globale è malato e queste assurdità lo porteranno nella tomba.


----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2022)

che pagliaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Dicembre 2022)

Non me l'aspettavo, ma è difficile rifiutare queste cifre a 38 anni e con tutto quello che ha vinto e tutti i record che ha infranto.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


Per quella cifra sarei andata a giocare ovunque, poche chiacchiere. Il contratto che sistema la famiglia fino ai nipoti dei nipoti


----------



## Giek (31 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In Europa si è preso un mare di melma non si sa bene per quale motivo. Chi avrebbe detto di no ad un offerta del genere???
> In quel posto oltre ai soldi sarà trattato come Re.
> 
> Comunque sia Messi gran giocatore, uno dei migliori e secondo me nel suo apice è stato ben più forte di CR7.... Ma Cristiano è sicuramente una persona migliore rispetto al nano. Almeno così mi dicono tutti quelli che hanno avuto a che fare con entrambi.


Messi è quello che se ne è andato dal Barcellona piangendo. Dopo aver avanzato richieste folli a Laporta che già gli aveva offerto cifre che andavano ben oltre le possibilità di un bilancio disastrato. Roba da rimanere anche solo per un euro simbolico.
Il Barcellona ha dato tutto a lui e alla sua famiglia. Lo ha circondato di giocatori come Iniesta, Ronaldinho, Xavi, Puyol, Neymar, Suarez, Villa, Pedro. Gli ha comprato un paio di Palloni d’Oro, la protezione eterna della Fifa e dell’UEFA. Arbitraggi in CL al limite dello scandaloso. E lui se ne è fingendosi dispiaciuto e affranto LOL
Vabbè che andando al PSG ha firmato pure per il Mondiale qatariota.
Altro che il Covid. Con Messi il lavaggio del cervello da parte di media e sponsor è arrivato a livello mai visto


----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Messi è quello che se ne è andato dal Barcellona piangendo. Dopo aver avanzato richieste folli a Laporta che già gli aveva offerto cifre che andavano ben oltre le possibilità di un bilancio disastrato. Roba da rimanere anche solo per un euro simbolico.
> Il Barcellona ha dato tutto a lui e alla sua famiglia. Lo ha circondato di giocatori come Iniesta, Ronaldinho, Xavi, Puyol, Neymar, Suarez, Villa, Pedro. Gli ha comprato un paio di Palloni d’Oro, la protezione eterna della Fifa e dell’UEFA. Arbitraggi in CL al limite dello scandaloso. E lui se ne è fingendosi dispiaciuto e affranto LOL
> Vabbè che andando al PSG ha firmato pure per il Mondiale qatariota.
> Altro che il Covid. Con Messi il lavaggio del cervello da parte di media e sponsor è arrivato a livello mai visto



non ti passa più


----------



## ARKANA (31 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vera notizia è che è finita la carriera di ronaldo.
> Che è ricco non è una notizia, che diventerà ancora più ricco non fa notizia e non credo importi a qualcuno.
> 
> Cr7 esce dai radar del calcio che conta, basteranno i miliardi a placare il suo ego?
> Secondo me no.


Questa cosa la sento dire spesso, ma siamo sicuri sia così? Il suo ego è direttamente proporzionale ai soldi che guadagna, se avesse voluto restar nel calcio che conta poteva benissimo chiedere 2 milioni di stipendio e tutti lo avrebbero voluto, evidentemente non gli interessava così tanto, c'è il mito di Ronaldo, il calcio che conta ecc, quando probabilmente l'avrà capito anche lui che non ce la fa più e ha preso l ultimo super big contratto della carriera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Mi chiedo sempre cosa se ne fa uno di tutti questi soldi, considerando che ne basterebbe un decimo per fare una vita da ultra nababbi extra lusso.

Alla fine anche lui potrebbe crepare da un momento all'altro, come tutti noi. I soldi non gli danno l'immortalità.


----------



## Giek (31 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> non ti passa più


Io provo ad argomentare. Tu no.
Che Messi sia strapompato da media e sponsor mi pare palese.
Il mondiale di Messi mi sembra molto simile alla CL dell’Inter. Tantissime ombre. Però guai a dirlo.
Ronaldo è il male e Messi il bene. Falso come la maggior parte dei giocatori Argentini


----------



## Giangy (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ha preferito i soldi, io me lo sarei aspettato, che sarebbe andato in qualche squadra Araba/Qatar, o in alternativa in MLS. Non è il tipo per accettare una squadra media europea, dopo aver visto che le big europee, non erano interessate ad ingaggiare un 38enne.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

spero che con questo miliardo si compri il Milan, di sicuro sarebbe un proprietario ambizioso


----------



## Gamma (31 Dicembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In realtà saranno 800 milioni perché dovrà comunque fare la cessione del quinto per pagare il mutuo, speriamo che stringendo un po' qua e un po' la ce la faccia a mettere ogni sera il pane a tavola


Quando ha rescisso con lo United ed è rimasto senza squadra mi ha dato pensiero.

Ha una famiglia numerosa... fortuna che è riuscito a trovare qualcosa con cui sfamare i figli


----------



## kekkopot (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


I soldi son sempre belli, per carità, ma cosa se ne farà di tutti 'sti soldi? Ormai per lui le "cose" non hanno più lo stesso valore: avete visto il video di quando la moglie gli "regala" l'automobile? Ha fatto la stessa espressione di quando a me a Natale regalano i calzini... anzi, forse io son più felice.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre cosa se ne fa uno di tutti questi soldi, considerando che ne basterebbe un decimo per fare una vita da ultra nababbi extra lusso.
> 
> Alla fine anche lui potrebbe crepare da un momento all'altro, come tutti noi. I soldi non gli danno l'immortalità.



Per esperienza ed in piccolo, più ne hanno piu ne vogliono.

Non per avarizia, lussuria, status.. diventa una malattia.

Io non diventerò mai ricco, i veri ricchi son quelli che NASCONO senza pensieri, non chi lavora una vita intera da mattino a sera.
Ma sono convinto che sia un fattore mentale essere ricchi sfondati, magari mi sbaglio ma sono davvero convinto che anche se domani vincessi 100 milioni al superenalotto, finita la sbornia euforica 
di qualche mese tornerei esattamente quello di prima, con pregi e difetti, turbe mentali e punti di forza.

Parliamoci chiaro e stiamo sul razionale: la maggior parte dei ricconi sta guadagnando soldi che mai nessuno spenderà, nemmeno in tutta probabilità i nipoti dei suoi figli, eppure ne sono dipendenti da guadagnare più possibile.

Per cosa? Misteri della psiche

Tanto poi, finiamo tutti al cimitero.
Ricchi e poveri

L' obbiettivo deve essere godersi la vita per quanto possibile, figli se si vogliono i figli e basta.

Il resto deve essere scoprire cose, avere la mente libera, mangiare bene, bere meglio e leccare la fica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per esperienza ed in piccolo, più ne hanno piu ne vogliono.
> 
> Non per avarizia, lussuria, status.. diventa una malattia.
> 
> ...



Sull'ultimissima cosa ho parecchi dubbi che sia un'attività di Ronaldo... 
Georgina pesca sicuramente altrove.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sull'ultimissima cosa ho parecchi dubbi che sia un'attività di Ronaldo...
> Georgina pesca sicuramente altrove.



CR7 che lo prende in culo mi fa vomitare il pranzo ahahahha


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.


non è una sua scelta, non lo vuole più nessuno.
è bene ricordarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> che pagliaccio



Un miliardo di stimoli.


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è una sua scelta, non lo vuole più nessuno.
> è bene ricordarlo.


Dai che non e vero.
Non lo vuole nessuno ALLE SUE CONDIZIONI.
Che poi se le sue condizioni fossero "giuste e in linea con quello che offre in campo" allora qualcuno gli avrebbe fatto l'offerta.
Cr7 se si accontentava dei nostri famosi 4,5 mln non l'avremo schifato.


----------



## Snake (31 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Io provo ad argomentare. Tu no.
> Che Messi sia strapompato da media e sponsor mi pare palese.
> Il mondiale di Messi mi sembra molto simile alla CL dell’Inter. Tantissime ombre. Però guai a dirlo.
> Ronaldo è il male e Messi il bene. Falso come la maggior parte dei giocatori Argentini



cosa dovrei argomentare con uno che fa lezioni di morale su messi? sei lo stesso che idolatra un soggetto che giocava a pallavolo durante un mondiale, che saltava controlli antidoping e che drogava gli avversari durante una partita, questo restando alla sfera calcistica senza parlare di quello che ha combinato nella vita privata, immagina l'ironia...


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2022)

Campione di plastica, fa bene a prendere la pensione per chi verrà dopo di lui nell'albero genealogico, anche nel 2300 staranno benissimo, senza dubbio.
Lui poi è un campione artificiale usato e spremuto fino alla fine, poi smollato come se niente fosse nel giro di un annetto, ma fa bene a prendere i soldi sporchi di petrolio perché nonostante le ricchezze e il ruolo di imprenditore il suo ego non lo porterà a fare chissà che carriera una volta terminata l'attività sportiva, perché come attore o che altro è sempre stato pessimo, è stato 3 anni in Italia e non ha imparato una parola di italiano, anche Ibra che è sempre stato un somaro con l'ego smisurato si è messo a fare qualche parte in qualche film, spettacolo, lui è negatissimo nonostante sia una macchina cagasoldi.
Vedrete che pure Messi verrà smollato nel giro di pochissimo tempo, nessuno verrà ricordato nella storia, non saranno ricordate come figure capaci di migliorare il gioco, non saranno ricordati come Pelè e gli altri grandi del calcio, soprattutto perché figli di un calcio di plastica e diverso, anzi, verranno ricordati come coloro che hanno distrutto lo sport e inflazionato il mercato, perché la cessione di Ronaldo nel 2009 cambiò tutto, 94 mln di € per l'epoca furono lo spartiacque per ciò che abbiamo visto dopo, un prodotto pieno di debiti e di scandali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> CR7 che lo prende in culo mi fa vomitare il pranzo ahahahha



C'è un'intervista di Irina Shayk, un'altra delle sue fidanzate mediatiche di "copertura", in cui diceva che ad un certo punto stava impazzendo perché lei la sera "voleva coccole", diciamo così, ma lui si chiudeva in una stanza a far palestra tutta notte lasciandola sola e sconsolata


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un'intervista di Irina Shayk, un'altra delle sue fidanzate mediatiche di "copertura", in cui diceva che ad un certo punto stava impazzendo perché lei la sera "voleva coccole", diciamo così, ma lui si chiudeva in una stanza a far palestra tutta notte lasciandola sola e sconsolata


Messaggio per Irina : 
Ti giuro che io non andrò in palestra. Chiamami quando vuoi


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Messaggio per Irina :
> Ti giuro che io non andrò in palestra. Chiamami quando vuoi



Come fa a chiamarti? Non hai lasciato il numero


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un'intervista di Irina Shayk, un'altra delle sue fidanzate mediatiche di "copertura", in cui diceva che ad un certo punto stava impazzendo perché lei la sera "voleva coccole", diciamo così, ma lui si chiudeva in una stanza a far palestra tutta notte lasciandola sola e sconsolata


com'era quel famoso detto? chi ha i denti non ha il pane o non ha il pene?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> com'era quel famoso detto? chi non ha il pane o chi non ha il pene?



Con il pene fai il pane


----------



## Swaitak (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con il pene fai il pane


mai entrare nei laboratori del panettiere, non sai mai cosa trovi


----------



## Djici (31 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come fa a chiamarti? Non hai lasciato il numero


Oh santo cielo sono proprio senza cervello. Ecco spiegato perché non mi aveva ancora mai chiamato prima


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Oh santo cielo sono proprio senza cervello. Ecco spiegato perché non mi aveva ancora mai chiamato prima



Bene, ora provvedi e dormi molto molto sereno


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mai entrare nei laboratori del panettiere, non sai mai cosa trovi



Dipende da cosa cerchi


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.



Oh, finalmente questo tamarro ha trovato il club e il paese pronti ad accontentarne gli appetiti economici. A mai più campione di plastica!!!


----------



## numero 3 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Se si accontentava di uno stipendio normale ( 2/3 mln di ingaggio) ci sarebbe stata una fila di almeno 100 squadre nel mondo.


----------



## Giek (31 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> cosa dovrei argomentare con uno che fa lezioni di morale su messi? sei lo stesso che idolatra un soggetto che giocava a pallavolo durante un mondiale, che saltava controlli antidoping e che drogava gli avversari durante una partita, questo restando alla sfera calcistica senza parlare di quello che ha combinato nella vita privata, immagina l'ironia...


Maradona era davvero contro il sistema. Contro la FIFA in primis. Contro i poteri forti. Messi invece è il giocattolino del sistema. Che poi a me della sua vita privata frega zero. 

Comunque stavo pensando a una cosa: non è che Ronaldo insieme ai soldoni arabi si è fatto promettere la coppa del mondo che l’Arabia vuole organizzare nel 2030, come ha fatto Messi con il Qatar?? 
Mondiale a 45 anni


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Maradona era davvero contro il sistema. Contro la FIFA in primis. Contro i poteri forti. Messi invece è il giocattolino del sistema. Che poi a me della sua vita privata frega zero.
> 
> Comunque stavo pensando a una cosa: *non è che Ronaldo insieme ai soldoni arabi si è fatto promettere la coppa del mondo che l’Arabia vuole organizzare nel 2030, come ha fatto Messi con il Qatar??
> Mondiale a 45 anni *



Con tutti i soldi che guadagnerà se la potrà comprare


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ma sti sceicchi invece che buttare in miliardo su un ex giocatore non possono comprare il Milan?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sti sceicchi invece che buttare in miliardo su un ex giocatore non possono comprare il Milan?




Impossibile, hanno già comprato l'Inter


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai che non e vero.
> Non lo vuole nessuno ALLE SUE CONDIZIONI.
> Che poi se le sue condizioni fossero "giuste e in linea con quello che offre in campo" allora qualcuno gli avrebbe fatto l'offerta.
> Cr7 se si accontentava dei nostri famosi 4,5 mln non l'avremo schifato.


e avremmo sbagliato allora...
il portogallo avrebbe vinto il mondiale senza lui e i suoi casini, era la più forte dopo la francia e il brasile.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sti sceicchi invece che buttare in miliardo su un ex giocatore non possono comprare il Milan?



No perché gli sceicchi - secondo me - sono interessati alle esibizioni non al calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera, Cristiano Ronaldo neo giocatore dell'Al Nassr (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ronaldo-allal-nassr-ufficiale-le-super-cifre.123519/#post-2858769 ) guadagnerà ben 1 mld di euro. 500 mln per giocare fino al 2025, più altri 500 mln per il ruolo di ambasciatore per la candidatura dell'Arabia Saudita ai Mondiali 2030.



A sto punto se ci comprava lui era meglio...


----------



## ROQ (31 Dicembre 2022)

magari tra qualche anno ci compra lui


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A sto punto se ci comprava lui era meglio...



No, compra il PSG per far mettere in panchina Messi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre cosa se ne fa uno di tutti questi soldi, considerando che ne basterebbe un decimo per fare una vita da ultra nababbi extra lusso.
> 
> Alla fine anche lui potrebbe crepare da un momento all'altro, come tutti noi. I soldi non gli danno l'immortalità.


sistema tutta la sua famiglia per generazioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sistema tutta la sua famiglia per generazioni



La sua prole è un intero laboratoio di provette, finanzierà un qualche istituto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La sua prole è un intero laboratoio di provette, finanzierà un qualche istituto


Sono tutte le se**e che si è tirato sulla Ciorcina?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ero indeciso se appoggiare o meno la scelta di Ronaldo. 

Poi ho letto il tweet della scassamaroni Gabenelli che lo criticava ed è stato facile appoggiare la scelta di CR7. 

In fondo basta poco per decidere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se appoggiare o meno la scelta di Ronaldo.
> 
> Poi ho letto il tweet della scassamaroni Gabenelli che lo criticava ed è stato facile appoggiare la scelta di CR7.
> 
> In fondo basta poco per decidere.


Gabanelli


----------

